# Audi A4 and S4 B8 by Hofele Design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Amongst the mix of new designs from Hofele we've stumbled across is this treatment for the B8 A4 and the S4. With a clear albeit subtle departure from Audi design we're guessing the front end look will be controversial. Contrarily the DTM-style rear valance with RS-inspired oval exhaust tips is a bit more in-line with some designs we've seen from Audi in the past. Hofele's B8 line includes the aforementioned front and rear body treatments and oval exhaust tips (only for A4) as well as listed engine tuning and interior tailoring.










* Full Story *


----------

